# Shor Acid Resistant Vacuum and Transfer (ARVT) Pump System



## goldnugget77 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here they claim that you can transfer and filter your acid
without ever handling the jars of acid
http://www.shorinternational.com/refining.htm

When a person refines indoors ,even with a good blower he will be exposed to acid

This pump is about $4,000

Question 1
are there other places that sell this for less
It seems like it is very expensive

Question 2 
What happens when you have to used a different kind of acid
I guess you have to rinse the pump


----------



## Noxx (Jun 6, 2009)

You can get lab pumps for far less than that and they will work equally, if not better.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2009)

A place I worked had one of those high dollar Shor pumps. It did work great with aqua regia, probably better than most any other pump I can think of. I just could never understand why anyone would want to pump aqua regia. In 40 years, I never found any need to do so.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2009)

The Shore ARVT Pump looks like a reverse engineered pneumatic air motor used on large trucks and other large machinery windshield wiper motors.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks to be a simple air over hydraulic cylinder. Likely made of PVC or CPVC. Perhaps Viton O-rings. An Intermatic pulse timer. A solenoid valve. A pneumatic speed control (not pictured). And a couple chemical resistant check valves. I suspect any local machine shop could fab this for you at a fraction of that cost. 

Harold, If you were still in the business what would your tool shop estimate be for such a device?


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 9, 2009)

qst42know said:


> Harold, If you were still in the business what would your tool shop estimate be for such a device?



Not nearly enough information for even a rough guess. Sorry.

Harold


----------

